# Metztli Llega a los 2,000



## Mirlo

Muchas Felcidades mi querida Metzli 
y te deseo muchisimas más, no celebres mucho  a lo mejor no te paras a trabajar mañana.



​


----------



## Vale_yaya

Ya son 2000!!!... exactamente sólo me faltan 931 para alcanzarte!!!... o sea NO ES NADA!!!!... jejejeje... muchas, pero muchas felicidades!!!.. y espero verte más seguido por aquí porque te escondes mucho...
Y ahí te va un pastel de tres leches sólo para ti...
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://bp3.blogger.com/_q5b7Ix7OaP0/R2bHLz9gWwI/AAAAAAAAAcw/UXFkUgea4JU/s400/tres_leches_cake.jpg&imgrefurl=http://rachelsbite.blogspot.com/2007/12/tres-leches-three-milk-cake.html&h=300&w=400&sz=42&hl=en&start=9&tbnid=45q_Q3XkrCOEHM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtres%2Bleches%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG

Yaya...


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas felicidades paisana! 

Esta es una buena oportunidad para agradecerte por la ayuda que me has dado generosamente en varias ocasiones. ¡Muchas gracias Metztli! 

Espero que nos veamos con mucha frecuencia en los próximos 2,000 .

Un abrazo,
Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## Metztli

*Mirlo!!! Gracias!!!* 

Salud!!! Que rica, chelita!

*Vale*, no falta ya casi nada... ya merito que llegas y gracias por tu post y sobre todo por el pastel... Yummy!

Pasiana. *Tampiqueña*... que linda!!! Ya sabes que no tienes nada que agradecer, antes por el contrario... gracias a ustedes.

Agradezco mucho sus posts, de verdad!!!

*Los quiero, foreros!!!*


----------



## bb008

*¡Felicidades Lunática!...*


----------



## romarsan

FELICES   2.000 POSTS

¿2.000...?  este... SON 2.182 

 FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO METZTLI 


Un abrazo 
Ro​


----------



## Metztli

*Gracias, bb!!! *

*Gracias, Ro!!! *

Seguimos metiéndole turbo para alcanzarte, vdd, bb?

De veras, chavas, gracias!!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Felicitaciones Metztli!

Espero que luego de estos más de 2000 mensajes, nos sigas brindando tantos como flores hay en este campo...

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Metztli

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Felicitaciones Metztli!
> 
> Espero que luego de estos más de 2000 mensajes, nos sigas brindando tantos como flores hay en este campo...


 
Wow!!! nunca había recibido tantas flores... están shulísimas!!! Muchas Gracias, mi querído Galeno... por tus flores y por tu ayuda y por todo!!!


----------



## Eugin

Querida colega, ¡Muchas felicidades por haber llegado a tu segundo milestone!!! ¡Estás hecha una fiera!!! ¡Lo tuyo no es la cantidad, sino la calidad de tus posts!!!!

¡Te felicito!!! Gracias por estar con nosotros y compartir tus conocimientos.

Con cariño,


----------



## Metztli

Hey!!! Amiguita Futbolera!!! 

Gracias por este post tan lindo! 


Gracias a ustedes por este foro, por toda su ayuda, por su compañía y sus puntadas!!!


Sigamos posteando y tejiendo lazos.


----------



## mirx

Compañera forera, ya vas en 2200 y yo apenas me entero.

Un abrazo.

Btw, It's purgatory where I think it is, I knew it as hell but perhaps it's improved!??


----------



## Metztli

mirx said:


> Compañera forera, ya vas en 2200 y yo apenas me entero.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Btw, It's purgatory where I think it is, I knew it as hell but perhaps it's improved!??


 
Gracias por el abrazo, mirx... va otro para allá! 

I don't know if you know where the Purgatory is... but, let me tell you, miy friend... here it's not hell, because hell is the apotheosis of intensity... terrible but heightened; Heaven is happiness all over, good things happening here and there: music, love, chocolate, joy flowing down the streets... 

Here, on the other hand, its plain, tepid, simply boring 24/7... nothing ever happens.

Salud!!!


----------



## Fernita

*Pero Metztli, no habrás pensado que no iba a estar presente para decirte:*
*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES!!!!!!*

*Te mando un cálido abrazo y adelante por muchos más posts!!!!!*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Metztli

*Amiga, Fernita! *

*M u c h a s     g r a c i a s !!! *​ 
*Que bueno que veniste!*

*Que gusto verte!!!  *


----------

